
AWS Nitro System - ingve
https://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2019/02/aws-nitro-system/
======
WestCoastJustin
Not exactly related to the article.. But, James's blog is a gold mine for
anyone who hasn't been there before. He is one of the guys who is making AWS
possible behind the scenes. There are also some cool youtube videos if you
search around [1, 2], where he goes into the technical details of the inner
working of AWS, and his deep technical knowledge and passion shine.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj7Ting6Ckk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj7Ting6Ckk)

[2] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS-
FI4eTods](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS-FI4eTods)

~~~
ignoramous
Imo, James Hamilton is the single most important person in AWS engineering.
That's saying a lot since AWS isn't short of some amazing talent right now,
esp at the top rungs of various engineering orgs.

I think he's responsible for the very fundamental underpinnings of what AWS
does at the infrastructure-level, without which the service owners at AWS
would be utterly lost, I feel.

Jame's infectious passion, his religious dedication to his craft... plus
there's just so much wisdom in one person that it's ridiculous.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Which eng orgs in AWS are the most impressive in your opinion?

~~~
jhwang5
Utility computing

~~~
ineedasername
I remember reading about the concept of utility computing in the late 90's,
and thinking it was such an amazing concept but seems like one of those that
was "always 5 years away". But then it grew up around us slowly enough I
barely noticed it as something revolutionary, yet fast enough that today's
landscape of infrastructure build outs looks vastly different than just a few
years ago.

